# Chipmunks



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Set a couple of rat traps after seeing a few chipmunks.I actually saw cm go to trap sniff from all sides and walk away.I was using peanut butter,so i tried 2 new traps,nothing.After a day or two ant would eat bait.Everyday they were in same are at about same time.Got my .22 benjamin air rifle out.After about 15 plus years in gun cabinet I was amazed at the power and accuracy.Did not even pump 8 pumps just 5 and I already got 2 out to 40 feet with iron sights.This gun is about 30 plus years old.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

snagless-1 said:


> Set a couple of rat traps after seeing a few chipmunks.I actually saw cm go to trap sniff from all sides and walk away.I was using peanut butter,so i tried 2 new traps,nothing.After a day or two ant would eat bait.Everyday they were in same are at about same time.Got my .22 benjamin air rifle out.After about 15 plus years in gun cabinet I was amazed at the power and accuracy.Did not even pump 8 pumps just 5 and I already got 2 out to 40 feet with iron sights.This gun is about 30 plus years old.


Bucket half full of water,board going up to middle of bucket,layer of sunflower seeds floating on top of water.They jump in and drown


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

fishless said:


> Bucket half full of water,board going up to middle of bucket,layer of sunflower seeds floating on top of water.They jump in and drown


That's awful...I'm gonna go hug a tree.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

fishless said:


> Bucket half full of water,board going up to middle of bucket,layer of sunflower seeds floating on top of water.They jump in and drown


The Canadian guide trick learned last year is to use radiator fluid instead of water and then the mouse or "other" will not stink. They did this for long term (over winter) mouse trap left in remote cabins that would work all season long without any stink as a result.


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

I live 1 street from Mill Creek Park and chipmunks play havoc with my Grape and Cherry Tomato plants. I started cutting slices of cherry tomatoes up and baited the rat traps and have been catching them sometimes 2 and 3 a day. Hope this helps !


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

chippies , the cutest targets in a scope hahahahahah


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

bustedrod said:


> chippies , the cutest targets in a scope hahahahahah


I agree, agree, agree


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Fall use thick peanut butter
Spring n summer use melon rind pieces. They cant help themselves


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

My M-I-L did the 5 gallon bucket trick last year. Thought my wife was goin' to cry when she heard that.  Glad my M-I-L loves me.


----------



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

I use have a hart’s Smallest trap with pieces of cashews....it’s like crack to them. Then dispose of them with a bucket of water. My dad always used half pieces of juicy fruit gum. Said they can’t digest it and clogs up their guts.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I like a 20 gauge pump action the best. After $1600 of damage to the wiring in my Tundra last summer I don't have any tolerance for the chipmunks and squirrels running around our house. The bucket of water trick works well. So do whole peanuts wired to the trigger plate of a rat trap.


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

Get yourself a cat or even better have your neighbor get a cat. Used to set traps cause they’d eat my tomatoes all the time and catch 2-3 a day. Once my new neighbors moved in with a cat, she’d kill them and leave them at my front door. She’s killer at least 5-6 already this month, Good cat!!


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

It's crazy but between the wife and I and our .177cal pellet guns were up to 17 so far this year. As we have woods all around us there's really no let up in sight. Bad when we can't hardly leave the garage door open for any amount of time..


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

snagless-1 said:


> Set a couple of rat traps after seeing a few chipmunks.I actually saw cm go to trap sniff from all sides and walk away.I was using peanut butter,so i tried 2 new traps,nothing.After a day or two ant would eat bait.Everyday they were in same are at about same time.Got my .22 benjamin air rifle out.After about 15 plus years in gun cabinet I was amazed at the power and accuracy.Did not even pump 8 pumps just 5 and I already got 2 out to 40 feet with iron sights.This gun is about 30 plus years old.



Lol,,,, ya I'm using my old Sheridan 20mm too,,, about the same age! 5 pumps.
You gotta put a scope mount on it though,,,,, & mount one of those $30 (Amazon/ Ebay ) no-name 30mm red dots on it! (same as "RED-DOT" brand)
My 20mm is now a munk killing machine!

All of my neighbors are now in competition,,, (I'm retired so I'm WAY ahead!)
lmbo,, about 16 so far this year. They are now BUZZARD BAIT! ;>)


I enjoy starting fruit & nut trees from seed. I have great results with burr oak & English walnuts,,,,, I LOVE her toasted walnut pie!
Anyway,,,, The Walnuts are now popping up like crazy,,,,, so i take the 12" starters out of the 5-gal bucket, re-pot 'em, & place them on top of my outside fridge,,,,, high enough so those little &^%$#!erds can't get to 'em!
Yesterday, I let ONE starter sit down on my sawmill trailer,,,, it was sticking partially up out of that bucket that was 99% covered with a mess screen, till I could get to it today.
I JUST WENT OUTSIDE & sure enough, the mesh was pushed farther open, & that damn tree was bit off of the nut seed, & THE NUT/ ROOT WAS GONE!!!!!!

You know,,,IF it ever stops raining,,,, i got a million things to do out there, but sure as all %$#!!, I'm not doing nothing without my Sheridan close at hand!

I'm actually thinking of taking the time to load up 50 or so, light duty .410 loads for my Judge,,,,,,
*THIS MEANS WAR!!!!*


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

Doboy, Are you sure that it is chipmunks eating your nuts (LOL) I've witnessed both Gray and Black squirrels digging up my peas and onion sets this spring, and also digging under some of my tomato plants, I presume looking for bulbs or seeds of which there is none of course so now they are leaving them alone. Just a thought.


----------



## abritton (Mar 9, 2013)

14 chipmunks 2 mice using bucket with water,2 grounding using 22 caliber air gun in one month.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Last year I bought a box of 22 birdshot and was going to go after them out back but I didn't have to. My cat killed 15 that I know of and this year I only see one now and then. My cat is still on the prowl too .


----------

